# RivaTuner 2.20 - Deutsche Sprachdatei zum Download



## jetztaber (22. November 2008)

Ab sofort ist auf PCGHX in der Sektion Tools und Anwendungen die deutsche Sprachdatei für den RivaTuner 2.20 zum Download erhältlich. Alternativ gibt es auch das Gesamtpaket mit beigelegter deutscher Sprachdatei zum Download.

Link: RivaTuner 2.20 - Deutsche Sprachdatei


----------



## guna7 (22. November 2008)

Danke, das erleichtert doch die Benutzung des Tools für Leute, die der englischen Sprache nicht 100%ig mächtig sind, erheblich.


----------



## Scorp (22. November 2008)

Sehr gut!^^ Jetzt hab ich endlich mal alles in einem Fenster


----------



## schnabel-175 (23. November 2008)

Danke, Ihr seid ja wieder schneller als erwartet. Thx Jetzaber und der8auer.


----------



## ZakMc (24. November 2008)

thx


----------



## peppere (24. November 2008)

Danke schön. Sollte man die Vorgängerversion deinstallieren oder kann man einfach drüberinstallieren?


----------



## jetztaber (24. November 2008)

Du kannst parallel installieren (geht automatisch in ein neues Verzeichnis), beim Neustart fragt Dich dann die 2.20 ob die neuen Pfadangaben übernommen werden sollen, das bestätigst Du und hast bis auf die RivaTuner Statistics Server Einstellungen alles 'drüben'. Dann startest Du den neuen Statistics Server und verfährst genau so.

Das alte Verzeichnis kannst Du dann manuell löschen.


----------



## peppere (24. November 2008)

Danke schön!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. November 2008)

danke für die info.


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (2. Dezember 2008)

guna7 schrieb:


> Danke, das erleichtert doch die Benutzung des Tools für Leute, die der englischen Sprache nicht 100%ig mächtig sind, erheblich.


Besonders die Sprache Deutsch gefällt mir bei dieser Version sehr


----------

